# Show us ya TATTS!! ( dial-up warning )



## Bax155 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ive noticed quite a few people on APS have tattoos and thought I would start a thread for everyone to show them off, after all thats why most people get them!! So post your tattoos good or bad, explain why you got it and if it was custom or something you picked from flash art or off the net!! I'll start by posting all the tatts I curently have. At the moment I have my right arm done in full sleeve I designed the the 1st part of the tatt which is a demon type figure with a skull in its mouth, to me it represents Gemini my star sign, the 2 voices within, the demon in me and the boney skinny bloke :lol: my tatt artist put alot of his style in it hence the reason I now explain what I want and let him draw it alot faster then I would!! 
So here is my forearm!! Notice the lictating membrane on the eyes like a croc!!






My 2nd part I got done was my bicep which is an alien in an embryo growing out of the demons head!! Reason for getting alian was I love the look of them and I dont believe in them, hence the reason it is coming out of the demons head!!
Here is my alien!!





3rd part of the sleeve was the interlocking skulls which you can see on the previous forearm photo, I got the skulls as Im skinny/boney and if you take a close look the bottom skulls horns form the top skulls lower jaw/teeth another gemini thing!! The final part I got was top half of my arm which is another skull with a mean looking backbone stabbed through it and 3 pupil less eyes right at the top, its a very abstract skull as I dont like getting tatts others already have so we are always looking for something way out there!! The eyes I didnt even know I was getting my tatt artist just put em in cause he thought it would look good!! I also have a woman and mans genitals hidden in there let me know if you can find it, I'll give you a clue its upside down. its only a representation and they are joined together!!
So here is the top half of sleeve!!





Well here is the whole sleeve, sorry about quality I took all these photos myself!!





I wanted to get the most painful tatt and my artist recomended the inside of the lip hurts the most but warned me the ink doent hold well as its not like your normal skin!! So I got my name done it hurt but not that bad, tatts are so easy to get now!!
Here are the before and after photos!!





This is the first tatt I did myself while drunk when my mate got his tatt set off ebay!! It says MO which is my graffiti crew that I write for!!





Later that night when I was well and truly drunk this is what else I did!! Its a Cheech Wizard which is a 70s cartoon character that graffiti artist have been painting for decades, cheech is a lizard that wears a big hat and does drugs!! The D below is my 1st initial!! Moral of the story kids is dont do tatts yourself especially whilst drunk!!





Well you think I would have learnt but a month later at my mates drunk again I had another go at an aztec type tatt, the other tatt is my first ever one I got which is a tribal design in the shape of a womans torso, also note the 3 red dots they are another drunken idea, thought it would be cool to have a predator gun laser Tatt!!





Well thats all my tatts, the good and the very bad, my sleeve is not finished I got the demon for my 22nd birthday and Im almost 30 so its a very expensive hobby especially when getting high detail work!! Hope you like em feel free to comment and please post your tatts they cant be as bad as some of mine!! :lol:

Cheers
Bax


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im not seeing the women and man genitals lol.. but nice work... some of it LOL.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome bio machinical i got no tats .............................yet


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the work on your arm man, looks mint.

I have attached a few of mine, but only the ones ive got on photobucket ( im sneaky sneaky at work atm ). Most of my work is Bio mechanics based off work from H.R Giger - the guy who done the artwork for the aliens movies etc etc.. 
I like his work, so thats why I got some  
Pretty original & wont see the same on anyone else.

Sorry all the pics are diff sizes etc, havent prettied them up. Most are a few years old now

My leg :






Bicep - when I started doing this arm :






This is a pic of a cover up I done. The dragon was my 1st tatt, didnt really like it after a while, started getting into the bio mech stuff & wanted to continue.






This is most of the coverup done - crappy cellphone pic tho






finished but really poor quality pic






looks cool in this lighting 






And thats all ive got on photobucket atm. I might bring myself to upload more some other time.

p.s i have no idea why i was semi-flexing in some of those shots. rofl


----------



## gravitation (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't have many decent pictures at the moment.
Intention is two full sleeves, a different piece on both bicep and each forearm, trying to work them into eachother. On my right bicep i'm getting sandro castelli's 'anvil man' as it's been a favourite for a long time, but other than that it's all out of my own head.

I seem to like drawing reoccuring 3D type stuff.

I've probably already posted most of these pictures.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 13, 2009)

Tats out for the boys.

Good stuff.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 13, 2009)

I have lots , but this is my "old school" left leg in progress ....still a fair bit left to go but its getting there


----------



## kakariki (Mar 13, 2009)

Tattoos are as addictive for me as reptiles.Had this one done on Tuesday, 3rd March ( & its itchy as right now, lol )........& more to come in the weeks ahead.





And a couple of my other tatts..........(bit blurry, sorry!) I have 6 atm.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 13, 2009)

here's a couple for you ...


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 13, 2009)

Great stuff everyone!! Manaconda you got some nice work there wouldnt mind seeing some decent quality pics!! Gravitation that is some wicked 3d!! Nice work Mr Knee I love the old school stuff I plan on getting some colour one day on my legs as they dont see the sun as much as the rest of my body!! Kakariki they do get itchy dont they it sucks when ya get 6hrs work done and the itchyness kicks in, thats when I get slap happy but that only works for a short time then I result to the big no no scratching LOL!! 
Keep em coming everyone!!!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 13, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> here's a couple for you ...


Hey is this looks like a rolla derby team! Am i right??


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice colors! I love egyptian art and have some
pieces that are symbolic to my life experiences, I hope to finish off my arm into a sleeve. I would love to have 2 sleeves, but have had cancer and had the lymph nodes taken out of my right arm. I got a test tatt done on my right arm, but it swells too much, so looks like only my left arm will be ok to do.

The croc on my stomach was done free hand, when I lived in the U.S, it was just after Steve Irwin died..a bit tacky, but I really liked the guy, and at the time, I was missing australia, so I went to see my mate Sarah (who is a crazy, but lovely 23yr old) who does a lot of free hand work, and loves life like art. She has managed to buy her 2nd house with cash from her talents...funny thing is, she is the most shakiest tattooist I have ever seen..great work tho.


----------



## Danielle-S (Mar 13, 2009)

Here are mine.......why is it doing this???? Anyhow...the first represents my husbands and mine initials, and our combined childrens. Designed my me Aha!!!! 
The second is on my lower back is obviously a tribute to my husband. I told him if he ever left me, I'd have a 'P' initialed in front of it. Designed by the tattoist. 
The two leg pieces are designed by 'Pamalina' an American artist.
The one in the back of my head started as a gemini sign, the twins in the middle. Then I added a little free hand on either side, one coloured, one dark the represent the two sides of the psyche. At the base , (not shown) are the two sides twisting together down my neck .
And Finally because you can never get thet ' one last tattoo', I added the litle gex. A little treat for the kids 
All work was done at Immortal Images, In Brisbaneby Chris.
( Cept the gex, got that in Airlie Beach ) Sorry Crhis 
Quickly running out of smooth skin:lol:


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 13, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> Hey is this looks like a rolla derby team! Am i right??


 
Absolutely ... it's the Sun State Roller Girls, Liquorice Short Shorts. I'm front row middle left (Annie Seizure #9) - unfortunately most of my tattoo is covered by my shirt, but I've posted it a million times before...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 13, 2009)

*Gravitation...*one of my mates has his leg done exactly the same as your arm and it looks unreal.

Heres my sleeve...its all egyptian themed and designed by me..


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 13, 2009)

*reply*

heres some of mine, done by my cousin erin at fat ink, hunter st newy,.......


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 13, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> Absolutely ... it's the Sun State Roller Girls, Liquorice Short Shorts. I'm front row middle left (Annie Seizure #9) - unfortunately most of my tattoo is covered by my shirt, but I've posted it a million times before...


 
Love it Lizzie, looks great !


----------



## just_mel (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm embrassed to post my tame ones after seeing everyones huge awesome detailed ink anyways, here are mine..































(with my next booked in for 4 weeks)


----------



## Rep-Style (Mar 13, 2009)

*tatts*

heres a few of mine


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres mine 



Took five hours in total and cost around $3000. I designed it myself.



I think all the hard work payed off


----------



## Rep-Style (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like it was "inked" by a 14 yr old


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 13, 2009)

most pointless tatt. been posted before.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the egyptian stuff Allies_Snakes and Mattsnake my mate has a mad sphinx with skull as the head which actually got me right into tatts and made me go to his tatt artist!! Love the RICK tatt Danielle as its old school graffiti style which I hope to get a leg covered in one day!! Love that tatt tattoolizie great to see the girls goin big these days!! Nice ones tatt2tony I get my work at Tribal Urge from Nick!! just_mel who cares what ya got thats why I posted my crappy ones!! Rep-Style that middle tatt is sick, Id love to get some ink there one day, I hope to get the family motto in latin!! Hey Dan123 has that tatt worn off yet?? I did a massive star on the ball off my foot and it only lasted a month, very different fealing gettin it done there!!
Keep em comin guys lovin it!!

Bax


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 14, 2009)

Will post my 2 soon.


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 14, 2009)

here's some of my tatts.... first started gettin inked in 96-97... i got both my sleeves, chest started and back started years ago but never got it finished ha

1. im not religious but the virgin mary represents my love for her ;-) 
2. the gargoyle on my left forearm represents me holdin onto life wen times were bad
3. the devil on my rite forearm represents my mate who was mistaken for someone else and stabbed and died back in the day
4. there's 5 skulls representing my "brothers", proper mates i grew up wif
5. the hanya mask on my represents me... wen it's finished it's gona have clouds on the upper half of my back and flames on the lower back as background to represent the fact that im caught between heaven and hell
6. the crucified skinhead on my left arm represents the culture i grew up with... and when i say SKINHEAD I dont mean that nazi bollox... talking bout REAL proper traditional skins...
7. on left upper arm also has a west ham united hammer symbol wif the words cockney rejects, my fav band who happen to be out of east london "COME ON YOU IRONS" ha
8. the rest of my right arm is covered in traditional jap waves background, just cuz i love jap art
9.got the words BOOTBOIS on my left upper arm, also representing my skinhead roots
10. got my chest started last year, as usual i got lazy again... got the words OUR PRIDE IS OUR LOYALTY ( and it's meant to have a skinhead holding his braces with a west ham united shirt on,wenever i get that done ha) a dedication to all my bois worldwide and my loyalty to west ham ;-)
11. lastly got a a tribal tatt done that i designed years ago on my upper left arm

sorry for the long rant, thot i;d share the meanings behind the tatts














[/IMG]


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## pythons73 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats awesome LullabyLizard ive been saving for last 12months,thats exactly what i want,who done that one.....Every1 else AWESOME....


----------



## pythoness (Mar 14, 2009)

whcasual,79, you have some beautiful work there, stunning.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanna small one when I'm older


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 14, 2009)

whcasual79 nice tatts, I know a lad that has a hanya mask on his back, he got it done when he lived in China for a year, funny thing is its not as good as yours, you think them guys would do their tatts better then a westerner!!


----------



## Ishah (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Bax,

Can I take a random (well maybe not so random) guess as to where the woman's and man's genitals join.... Is it in the second part of the forearm pic in the forehead of the top skull where its lower jaw is made from the horns of the lower skull.... Im not the hugest fan of skulls etc tattooed, but those are really an exception! And its always a lot better when there is meanings hidden behind them etc.

Gravitation, that 3D stuff is insane! Love it! Looks absolutely awesome!

Lizzie, love the skeletal fish thingo, seen it in a few other threads before, and still think its awesome!

I'm planning on getting 3 tattoos on my back, one up my right side and one each on either hip, (the hip ones Im still iffy about, but the ones on my back are almost certain Im getting, one will be my nan's Japanese maiden name done in Japanese Kanji of course lol... Going to have a lot of sentimentality there, umm... another is going to be the Japanese Kanji for my asian zodiac sign thingo, and the other is going to be a tiger surrounded in this tribal type stuff with the Japanese Kanji for Tiger underneath it because I really love Tigers and it also represents a part of my life, doing wildlife science etc and its all tied back to my roots with the Japanese Kanji.... The one up my side is going to be a tribally type thing too...Nothing really sentimental or meaningful about that, I just really liked the idea and it looks good to me...I want to design them myself, just have someone else draw them lol, as Im not an avid fan of flash art and all for self designing as it means more that way and its unique to you etc etc.... And I really want all my tattoos (future ones anyways as I have none as of yet) to have hidden meanings and sentimentality in them so I wont ever regret them, SO Im thinking of somehow hidding something in the design up my side....

I'm kinda a bit iffy about getting Japanese writing on me though, as every man and his dog has it on them coz it looks good mainly or it was "the fashion" at the time, not coz it actually means something to them and they have a japanese background of some sort, so its kinda turned me off it, could even go as far as to say it has ruined it for me lol even though I have a Japanese background, So maybe I wont get the Zodiac sign or the sign for tiger in my tiger tattoo, just have my nans maiden name, as no one else would have it.....

I know for a fact that the zodiac sign is everywhere, and its really funny to see "flash asian writing" in all the tattoo shops and they are back-to-front, missing dashes and stuff here and there etc etc and people who dont know any better get it done and say " oh its the asian symbol for this...." When actually not to their knowledge its infact not! and is wrong! LOL! Makes me laugh..... Hence the reason Im all for meanings and sentimentality and having a background etc otherwise you would really look silly when someone who speaks the language sees you lol....well to them anyways....Just my opinion tho

Anyways enough of my blabbing lol Great tattoos everyone!


----------



## Ishah (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh and Allies_Snakes, 

I think the crocodile piece is your best one yet, even though it has his years of birth/death, awesome detail and realisticness!

Manaconda, I love the eye one! Looks cool, even though you are semi flexing  lol and the leg one looks really trippy coz its muscle coloured etc, kinda creepy/weird, but still looks awesome!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 14, 2009)

Spot on Ishah!! I actually wanted a womans genatalia somewhere as my tatt artist loves textures which I have heaps of and thought it would look good squeezed in somewhere but thats what he went with instead!! I just thought it would be funny to get done and a talking point!!


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol there is still some left bax most people just take a few seconds to relise what it says.. im gettin it touched up next week when im back in darwin.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 14, 2009)

I found another picture. Still got more shading to complete on the forearm piece.
I'm thinking anvil man will go on my right bicep, above the other tattoo, i'll work them into eachother somehow, with alot of hazing or something.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 14, 2009)

got a long way to go still






here's the one on my chest when it was just done, can't see it well now through the hairy chest:lol:


----------



## absinthaddict (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a few but nothing spectacular so i thought id just re-post my favorite. its so simple but i love it. Thanks to the wonderful work of my tattooist it hasn't faded yet but I guess it will need a second 'coat' someday.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 14, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> here's the one on my chest when it was just done, can't see it well now through the hairy chest:lol:
> []



It's when you can't see the ones on your back through the hair that you have problems....


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Old ones done in the late 90s, but still my fave






Haha...faded and scarred and stood the tests of our times


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 14, 2009)

think ive posted these in another thread but il put em up anyway, not best quality pics.

next is full sleeve on right arm and possibly a chest peice


----------



## Dar1stheory (Mar 14, 2009)

My back, only other is the southern cross on the chest, want a sleeve one day...


----------



## station (Mar 14, 2009)

just an eagle with sun that my wife designed including my sons dob


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> whcasual79 nice tatts, I know a lad that has a hanya mask on his back, he got it done when he lived in China for a year, funny thing is its not as good as yours, you think them guys would do their tatts better then a westerner!!



ha ha u would think that wouldnt ya.... i got old mate to use thicker needles so the outline was darker than a normal outline... one day the shading will come in ha

cheers pythoness...

as i say my skin is a diary of wat i seen and been thru, wen im old and wrinkly i'll look at me tatts and ave a laugh at the momeries of yesterday ;-)


----------



## Kaaza (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 15, 2009)

station said:


> just an eagle with sun that my wife designed including my sons dob


 
This is awesome, really nice work.


----------



## larks (Mar 15, 2009)

there's some really nice ink in this thread
here's a link to the thread of my sleeve in progress http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/albino-tattoo-93760


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 15, 2009)

Larks - your sleeve is beautiful. It's going to be one of those tattoos you gat stare at all day and always see something new. 
Lizzie


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 15, 2009)

nice tatts all.

i have plans for a tribal sleeve down my left arm that goes up my neck across my chest abit and on my back aswell.

i will try and get some pics of my sisters boyfriends tribal and post it up its not finished though just the outline.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mad tatts everyone!! Lets get em all out there!!


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 15, 2009)

Its still got 25 more hours until complete.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 15, 2009)

more...


----------



## elapid66 (Mar 15, 2009)

exploited tatt on ya back me thinks thats funny :lol:


----------



## i_like_it (Mar 15, 2009)

here is some of my sleeve


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 15, 2009)

i_like_it said:


> here is some of my sleeve



Thats a good sleeve....


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 15, 2009)

sturdy, dats a quality backpiece, jap art is the best... where u get ur work done??


----------



## elapid66 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey sturdy how much money spent so far lookin good dude


----------



## elapid66 (Mar 15, 2009)

an oldy


----------



## coree2009 (Mar 15, 2009)

this iz my leg no where near finished yet


----------



## structural (Mar 15, 2009)

the first shot is of the top of my back then my shoulder then under my bicep the next is my forearm just after it was done then the last is my whole back before it was finished i need to get my arm finished yet but its getting there the whole back and my right arm sleeve is my tribute to the diggers


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 15, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> sturdy, dats a quality backpiece, jap art is the best... where u get ur work done??



Don johnson southern cross Tattoo club



elapid66 said:


> hey sturdy how much money spent so far lookin good dude



Enough lol.... got more to spend on it...


----------



## structural (Mar 15, 2009)

oops forgott to put in the forearm


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice tatts Sturdy and structural!! Love that digger!!


----------



## nightowl (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's one I did not long ago....


----------



## English (Mar 16, 2009)

best shots i have of mine.. at work.

chest - swallows and JC

r sleeve - candy skull, 3 eyed panther, snake, roses, etc (old school / jap crossover)

l sleeve - flowers and clouds 

r sock - owl for my dad

next up l sock, and then back..


----------



## thals (Mar 16, 2009)

Been posted before, one of my girl Scarling


----------



## aoife (Mar 16, 2009)

thats a lovely tatt pythonrockchik1, i bet it means a lot to you. my puppies do!!


----------



## aoife (Mar 16, 2009)

nice tatts i_like_it, got any more?


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 16, 2009)

Love that occy Nightowl!! English you got a far bit off work there, my brothers lookin at gettin swallows like yours, love the ol school tatts!! pythonrockchick1 love it, thats dedication and love!!!


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my football teams motto inked on my gut.

It says "Audere Est Facere", which means "To dare is to do" in latin.
I was born in Brisbane but my family is from N17.

I support Tottenham Hotspur.....the greatest team the world has ever seen.

YIDS!!!!

ps. what do you rekon of my ink Bret????? I thought you'd like it.....hahaha.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 17, 2009)

English - would love to see some closer shots of the right sleeve.... I'm nearly ready to start my left sleeve which is going to be in the same style: old school roses, nautical stars and snake with japanese style background. Can't wait to get it going. 

Lizzie


----------



## wood_nymph (Mar 17, 2009)

in the centre is my first little dragon i got all those years ago, around it is my latest tatt(number 4) thanks to Chili from Alley Katz in Frankston Melbourne:lol:


----------



## Linda86 (Mar 17, 2009)

pythonrockchik1... I really like your tattoo, such a lovely design & a great tribute to your dog!! If I ever get brave enough to get a tatt I'd like something similar.


----------



## English (Mar 17, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> English - would love to see some closer shots of the right sleeve.... I'm nearly ready to start my left sleeve which is going to be in the same style: old school roses, nautical stars and snake with japanese style background. Can't wait to get it going.
> 
> Lizzie


 
will do my best tonight lizzie to take a photo with more detail.. PM me later to remind me else i'll forget..


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 17, 2009)

I need to take some more photos. This is what's going on now, it extends to my waist and has a large raven on it. The snake on my shoulder is several years old, there's one on my other shoulder, too.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats beautiful *wood nymph*!


----------



## nightowl (Mar 17, 2009)

another recent one, an ambigram. Says "Sienna" one way and "Grant" upside down...


----------



## gozz (Mar 17, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Its still got 25 more hours until complete.


Don is a champ, very nice but hurry up and finnish it hey lol


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nightowl thats an awesome tatt seen these designs before but never actually on skin!!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is that all everyone???


----------



## kupper (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a few but ill have to send them to somone to post for me anyone help me?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 18, 2009)

Couldn't find my other picture... 

First tattoo I got - goes for the (almost) length of my thigh. Going back for some more next month


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 18, 2009)

Commin along nice Crystal_Discus!!


----------



## adz83 (Mar 18, 2009)

iv got both sleeves done,a few pieces on my legs,back n side

this is my japanese sleeve


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice one Adz!! I love the jap style sleeves, theres alot of good ones goin round these days!!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a full back tatt but i cant find my camera charger so I can't post it yet. Will get onto looking for it on my days off.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got inspired to take a pic of my back to post as well ... bit blurry as it's and over the shoulder shot in the mirror but you get the idea (it extends of the side one that I posted earlier).

Lizzie


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 18, 2009)

Lizzie! that looks awsome, pitty you couldnt get a clearer shot. where do you get your ink done?


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Allie - The side was done by a guy Chris Who - used to work out of Black Dragon Tattoo in Franston (VIc), th back was done by a Mick Irvine - god knows where he works now. ... was 6 years ago when I last got work done.

Kevin Rudd has kindly offered to fund some of my sleeve though, so will be starting that in the very near future. I will probably get a girl from derby, Mercy Manners (works somewhere in Bris, can't remember which shop) to do that .... she's done work on a heap of the other girls and it all looks great 

Lizzie


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 19, 2009)

cool..i had been trying to find a good tattooist here in brisbane to finish my sleeve. They are all pretty expensive here. I think I have found someone tho, in the city who loves egyptian art and has some great ideas to finish it off..

Oh, how unusual, Mr. Rudd offered to pay for mine too..such a sweet man!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 19, 2009)

I love your tatts Lizzie!! Hopefully Ill have some money left from Ruddy to get some more work myself been over 2 years now since my last!!


----------



## froglet (Mar 20, 2009)

My Tatts

First ever tattoo











One of my favourites




In memory of my brother


 



What i am working on at the moment 1/2 leg as an under water scene


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice froglet that underwater theme should turn out awesome, great idea!!


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 20, 2009)

I have no tattoos yet, but have had the same designs in my mind for a few years now (full legs, both sides and one curling around my chest/shoulders).

My first project which will be a Magic Faraway Tree themed piece on my right side, full colour. It will more than likely my only full colour piece; the only reason it will be in colour is that the tattoo wouldn't be right without it..


For those interested, there's a Tattoo show in Brisbane this Saturday (21st)


----------



## Tozzay (Mar 20, 2009)

Seeing as im only sixteen i dont have a tatoo yet
but my passion is reptiles.
that will never change
so i want a tatoo of a snake wrapped around my wrist with its head on top of my hand.
good idea ?

because i love it.
designed it myself.
thinking of having it as a hatchy diamond


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 20, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> For those interested, there's a Tattoo show in Brisbane this Saturday (21st)


 
Make sure you buy some raffle tickets to support the Sun State Roller Girls!!!!!!! (and plenty of merchandise from their stand) ....


----------



## mattG (Mar 20, 2009)

a couple of dodgy pics of mine...


----------



## adz83 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tozzay said:


> Seeing as im only sixteen i dont have a tatoo yet
> but my passion is reptiles.
> that will never change
> so i want a tatoo of a snake wrapped around my wrist with its head on top of my hand.
> ...


 
most tattooists wont tattoo the top of hand unless both sleeves are fully done


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's my first tattoos... 16yo, party, pished and someone produced a homemade machine.
My grandfather was a merchant navyman and had the same. Fascinated me.
It still gets many laffs from the straights tho?!






You won't see me on the catwalks of Milan this season.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 20, 2009)

Love it tooninoz!! How bout addin the rest of ya tatts to the thread???


----------



## Australis (Mar 21, 2009)

froglet ,

Is that stingray in honor of the late Steve?


----------



## froglet (Mar 21, 2009)

Australis said:


> froglet ,
> 
> Is that stingray in honor of the late Steve?


 

No i got it done quite a while before he died

I got it coz the eagle ray at melbourne aquarium was so cute


----------



## Wench (Mar 21, 2009)

i wish they weren't so expensive lol, tryin to get a new house and finish making it all look pretty... yawn.
my thigh will be finished by the time im 50 i hope hahaha.


----------



## Jewly (Mar 21, 2009)

Great tattoos Wench!! They must have cost you a small fortune so far.

I just got a small one on the inside of my wrist a couple of weeks back and I've got a few other ones.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Mar 21, 2009)

That thigh tat is super high quality!! It will look insane when done.. don't usually like chicks with tats but that is certainly an exception its awesome!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 21, 2009)

mattG said:


> a couple of dodgy pics of mine...


 Wicked ,Pennywise will stand the test of time Brother.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 21, 2009)

*Wench* they are beautiful!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 21, 2009)

Love those tatts wench especially the thigh one, HOT!!


----------



## phillthediamond (Mar 21, 2009)

*tats*

Just a few of mine.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 29, 2009)

my girls back & belly


----------



## Danny.Boy (Mar 29, 2009)

Not me, someone I know.


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 29, 2009)

not the best pic and it was befpre it was touched up


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 29, 2009)

tat2tony - love the stars!


----------



## shonny (Mar 29, 2009)

*My Tat's*


----------



## sockbat (Mar 29, 2009)

this is 18mth old now, but here ya go.


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 29, 2009)

So glad I gave tattooing away... it was bad enough having to do kanji, soft-toy-ish pap and ***ing tribal tattoos...
I feel sorry for all the newbies coming up through apprenticeships now that will have to do stars (esp those SX stars you see on tea-towels, Commode utes....yawn) frangipani, or words like Princess or Goddess, Mayhem or KaoS..........
That crap would send me nuts. :lol:


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 29, 2009)

ill have to get some pics of my tatts....


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 29, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> So glad I gave tattooing away... it was bad enough having to do kanji, soft-toy-ish pap and ***ing tribal tattoos...
> I feel sorry for all the newbies coming up through apprenticeships now that will have to do stars (esp those SX stars you see on tea-towels, Commode utes....yawn) frangipani, or words like Princess or Goddess, Mayhem or KaoS..........
> That crap would send me nuts. :lol:


 
totally agree, they are pretty ghetto...my tattooist blank refuses to do stars, tribal or godess/princess crap..or anyone that stands there with their mate flicking through books saying 'errr...should I get that one?' or 'do you think that would look good on me?'...funny..


----------



## Ishah (Mar 29, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> So glad I gave tattooing away... it was bad enough having to do kanji, soft-toy-ish pap and ***ing tribal tattoos...
> I feel sorry for all the newbies coming up through apprenticeships now that will have to do stars (esp those SX stars you see on tea-towels, Commode utes....yawn) frangipani, or words like Princess or Goddess, Mayhem or KaoS..........
> That crap would send me nuts. :lol:


 
OMG yes! Totally agree! I'm still a blank canvas so-to-speak (i.e. not got any tattoos yet), but that kind of stuff really really irritates me! So so so so common! Kinda tacky really! Hate it... 

Haha awesome Allies_Snakes! Wish every tattooist did that! Good on them for that! Love their work!


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 29, 2009)

I've got this sucker on the inside of my arm


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not too keen on the goddess/princess thing either but each to their own. I'm quite partial to the stars though. I think they look kickass...and this is from someone who did a good year and a half of a tattooing apprenticeship and would have tattooed dozens of them - the tats I think are pathetic are those with no meaning and/or consideration of aesthetics regarding placement and body shape etc. I used to talk the 'um, that one .... here' brigade into planning something with meaning that would look good on them. Usually they would come around. 

I think it's poor form bagging out Tony's girlfriend just because you don't like the style. I don't like all the tats on this thread either - some make me cringe - but there's no need to single out out anyone in particular. That's just bad manners. 

Tattoos, like scars, can be deeply personal. Without knowing some one's story, how can you criticise the designs they choose to mark themselves with? 

Not wanting to get up anyone ... just putting in my two cents 

Lizzie

EDIT - innappropriate use of apostrophes .... just HAD to fix it.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn those inappropriate apostrophes, hey Lizzie?  :lol:

I tend to agree with the poo form coment, but it's par for this particular course.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 30, 2009)

mmm... and obviously I can't spell 'inappropriate' - however, I think two edits re spelling/grammar is a little overkill


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ishah (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, it may just be me and my self-diagnosed dyslexia and people's inability to understand what I mean by what I say, but I, in no way was referring directly to tatt2tony's girl's tattoos. I really couldnt care less what she or anyone has, I was purely stating, that in my own opinion, in general, those kinds of tattoo's (like tooninoz and Allies_snakes were referring to and described) dont appeal to me in the slightest... 

It may just be that those pictures reminded "us" of it... (Anyone think of that before accusations were made that people were bagging on others etc?... Doubt it) Not saying that was the case for tooninoz or Allies_snakes or whoever or whatever else, but for me, it was purely a reminder/inspirational to voice my own opinion on those kinds of tattoos in general...

Personally, I like tattoos that have a lot of meaning and sentimentality behind them etc etc etc (Just like yourself tattoolizzie, if I recall correctly - feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) and to me, and me only, tattoo's like "princess/goddess", stars, frangipani's, people with no ethnic background getting tribal or asian writing tattooed (i.e. full-blood Irish person getting NZ type tribal and Japanese Kanji - or what they think is Japanese Kanji as mostly its wrong in tattoo shops that I've seen - tattooed on them "cos its cool or the fashion") etc have no real meaning at all... Well I personally cant see how they would have any other meaning than "I was a brat" for say the "princess" one etc and really to me, they just seem attention-seeking... But thats just me, you dont have to agree. 

I love stars with a passion, but its not something I would ever get tattooed as it is far too common and the reasons that I see most people get those tattoos lack meaning and sentimentality and have in a way, ruined it for me, as people like myself, will see me with these stars and other "tacky" tattoos and think how tacky and lame it is because most of the people they know with them have no meaning and sentimentality etc for them and think me, with all my sentimentality and meaningfulness etc, just got them coz they looked cool and was the fashion at the time etc etc and yeh, get where I'm going with this here? Or shall I explain further? 

Also people like tooninoz, being a tattooist/ex-tattooist and having the experience to back his statements up, see many many many people come in and get any random flash art, tacky tattoos, just for the hell of it, without any meaning or thought or sentimentality attached to it etc, and they know all too well that in 5-10yrs those people will regret it etc and that fact alone, has ruined it for them (people like tooninoz)... Ever think of that? Tony's girlfriend may have sentimentality and meaning attached to them, but no one but her or tony or her friends would know that (and she or Tony doesn't have to explain it to anyone on here), all they/we can see is what I've just explained etc... So for me, it was purely an observation not a direct attack on her.... And I in no way can speak for tooninoz or Allies_snakes, I am purely putting forth an alternative way of thinking/a different light on the situation, as it seems conclusion jumping and such has become of such. And yes, given, I maybe should have put JMO or JMHO or "each to their own though" at the end of my statement etc, but seriously? Do we have to go to that extreme to prevent this crap ALL THE TIME?

Oh, and while I'm here, kinda forgot the first time round :lol: I was saying I liked how the tattooist refuses to work with people like Allies_snakes was describing as it would prevent a LOT of people getting tattoos on a whim, just for the hell of it, cos its the fashion etc and regretting it later on in life... It shows in a way, that the tattooist cares more about the "hobby" than the money... Which is always good to see, someone actually caring about what they do and what they contribute to as a whole etc etc... It makes people go back and have a second think on it and to see if they really really want it etc etc Get what I'm saying here...? Just thought I'd add that as it was obviously necessary that I explain myself yet again:lol:


Phew! Essay or what! Sheesh, I'm exhausted, how bout you? Time for a beer methinks LOL!

Cheers


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, yeah, I wasnt singling Tonys girl out, if anything they did remind me of ghetto tatts..Was merely giving my tattooist and my opinion on stars and names. Good on her for getting what she wants. Most people would think my tatts are pretty crap too, but thats my liking, my preference and my opinion!


----------



## English (Mar 30, 2009)

live and let live is what i say.. some of my ink to start with had a particular meaning in that part of my life, but as i have grown and the ink has grown with me my understanding and its meaning has changed... you cant simply state that something that does not have meaning can not be inked on your body...

look at the history of stars in tattoo culture... at the end of the day opinions are just that and we all have them... so what if they are hip at the moment... nice thing would be to educate the hipsters on the historical meaning and they might find a deeper connection with their ink... like most things in life... life is growth aint?

i want to get random flash on my leg as i think it looks like 'fun' and would be 'cool'... does this make me a 'hipster' or 'foolish'?

at the end of the day i dislike people asking me what my ink means... so i say nothing... just looks good... which it does!!

and lastly it don't matter what someone else thinks because that is them and this is me...



ink away people and as you grow and your ink goes green and saggy be proud because i reckon that is when ink looks its best... look at that old man walking down the street with green arms... history, a story, a life that has been lived and i bet some of those green marks meant nothing at the time and were done drunk... it becomes a part of you whether it had purpose and meaning at the time or not...

i work with a 88 year old russian man who is covered in ink... was a political prisoner in russia before escaping and coming to australia... and has some amazing works on him... some mean something others were done out of boredom and those done out of boredom are in fact his favourite!


----------



## English (Mar 30, 2009)

damn... hahaha i just looked at my post again... not sure what i was saying... but live and let live dont let your opinions make you look like an ***!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is one i had done with a lot of meaning, my mum has been fighting Breast Cancer for 13 years, wsa diagnosed terminal 5 years ago, and wasnt expected to last 18 months and she is still here by some miracle.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 30, 2009)

its good 2 see ive stirred u up, and thank god some ppl cant handle the hard work it takes 2 b a tattooist, thank god these ppl arnt tattooing in my community, its good 2 see the systm is working and weeding out these ppl that cant finish an apprentiship, we have had 3-5 of these 'want ta be's' in my cousins shop in the last 18 months.... dont dis ppl for what they want on there skin.....and by the way, yes she is a kiwi, so that might explain the tribal she has...


----------



## monix (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a feelin i have already posted this somewhere already on APS.. sorry if i did.
attached is my back coloured. my home away from home is turkey, so now i can take it with me everywhere.
the other is my husbands leg.. yet to be finished. got this awesome melbourne street artist to draw it up.

my husband and i also had two snakes (eating their tails) as our wedding rings tattooed on the wedding finger. 
will need to get redone every few years tho.. that was mega ouchies! love is pain based!!! haha


next inline is my foot ones.. done in henna style. i have been waiting years to finally get them done.
then after that.. snakie ones!! ^__^ workin on the arms before i get them tho.


i love the egypian ones a few pages back. so awesome
and just love the roller derby girls!!!


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 30, 2009)

here are a few of mine i have a couple more but i reached up upload limit :lol:


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 30, 2009)

here's one I am doing on myself...part finished....did 2 hours today on it.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Mar 30, 2009)

I LOVE tattoos. Have a few myself. What I HATE is people that pass judgement on tattoo's as though they are some type of bogan/drug addict thing. "Oooh! Why would you do that?" and the like. Hate it so much!
I hate the way people think they can judge you for them.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 30, 2009)

Carpetcleaner said:


> I LOVE tattoos. Have a few myself. What I HATE is people that pass judgement on tattoo's as though they are some type of bogan/drug addict thing. "Oooh! Why would you do that?" and the like. Hate it so much!
> I hate the way people think they can judge you for them.


 
Funny..well not really, i get asked if i can score for people all the time when they see me at the pub. Haaaate it.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 30, 2009)

monix said:


> my husband and i also had two snakes (eating their tails) as our wedding rings tattooed on the wedding finger.
> will need to get redone every few years tho.. that was mega ouchies! love is pain based!!! haha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 30, 2009)

Carpetcleaner said:


> I LOVE tattoos. Have a few myself. What I HATE is people that pass judgement on tattoo's as though they are some type of bogan/drug addict thing. "Oooh! Why would you do that?" and the like. Hate it so much!
> I hate the way people think they can judge you for them.



yeah some people suck! but what ya gonna do? i say let them judge, there the ones with problems not me. (us)


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 30, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> its good 2 see ive stirred u up, and thank god some ppl cant handle the hard work it takes 2 b a tattooist, thank god these ppl arnt tattooing in my community, its good 2 see the systm is working and weeding out these ppl that cant finish an apprentiship, we have had 3-5 of these 'want ta be's' in my cousins shop in the last 18 months.... dont dis ppl for what they want on there skin.....and by the way, yes she is a kiwi, so that might explain the tribal she has...


Yeah, wasn't actually meaning to sound as I was taking the piss out of the girl. It was kinda an observation that tattooing has become just like society - homogenised and a bit predictable.
Thats a simplistic comment, I know, but I am so tired at the moment and I can't be assed explaining. If you know what I baked bean, you'll know what I am spaghettin' at.

For what it's worth, I did my ap'ship and continued to work at the same shop for a few years afterwards. Nommed and took PTAA membership (only as the boss required it and paid the money). I just got bored with the lack of creative thought amongst the masses that dragged their ignorant asses through the front door. Those days it was more Kanjii, dolphins and bloody tribal. 
Went back to my other trade (chippie) and now a reg'd builder doing reno's on old Queenslanders. Much more creative!
I wouldn't swap it for standing behind a counter, watching, as some 18 yo slaps down $5000 cash on the counter and says "Just sleeve me"....  Not for quids


----------



## monix (Mar 30, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> Oroborous = the serpent that swallows its tongue = meaning the cycle of life...
> 
> thats what I have on my inner right arm..it was my test tatt to see if my arm would take after losing the glands in that arm to cancer.
> 
> View attachment 85497



thats the name.. couldnt think of it when i was posting!! 

its wierd.. the few brazilian mates i have all have that tattoo too.. love it!


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 30, 2009)

i know what ur saying guys,its the same ppl coming through the door getting the same crap, fare enuff...but thats what keeps the shop running guys, the apprentice does this type of work untill he learns his trade, mate i would hate to sit there doing same small tatts over and over....but that is what u do untill the boss says your ready.. he is (hopefully) there to teach u,


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 30, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Yeah, wasn't actually meaning to sound as I was taking the piss out of the girl. It was kinda an observation that tattooing has become just like society - homogenised and a bit predictable.
> Thats a simplistic comment, I know, but I am so tired at the moment and I can't be assed explaining. If you know what I baked bean, you'll know what I am spaghettin' at.



I understand where you're comming from, and agree for the most part but I have to say there's some amazing art being produced around the world by some incredibly talented artists.
There's good reason why alot of the better tattooists will only do custom work.


----------



## English (Mar 30, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Yeah, wasn't actually meaning to sound as I was taking the piss out of the girl. It was kinda an observation that tattooing has become just like society - homogenised and a bit predictable.


 
best part about this though is that finally i and many others might find acceptence in the work force and general population.. for a very long time wore long sleeves to work due to the discrimination i would recieve. lucky i am in community health now and can wear tee's a shorts without fear.. 

i actually hid my ink for 5 months in my current job and then decided to explain to my manager and she laughed at me for being crazy.. 

maybe also i will be able to ink my hands and neck very soon and not fear missing out on a job that i am skilled at to someone with lesser skills based on my appearance..

those 18 year old kids don't give a monkey's inking up their necks and hands before anything else and i do worry for them and their future.. but really it is not my place to call.. 

the positive is that they are making it easier for me to push my ink further!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 31, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> I understand where you're comming from, and agree for the most part but I have to say there's some amazing art being produced around the world by some incredibly talented artists.
> There's good reason why alot of the better tattooists will only do custom work.


 
Absolutely.... however to develop their skills they all would have started doing skulls and stars and footy emblems and dolphins over belly buttons.


----------



## LauraM (Mar 31, 2009)

station said:


> just an eagle with sun that my wife designed including my sons dob


 
Looks like you have no excuse for ever missing his birthday 

Lullaby that is byfar the best tatoo ive ever seen :lol::lol:


----------



## red-devil (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome photos everyone!

I'll post some pics of work I am currently doing on myself as well as some completed pieces. 

Loving that thigh wench, Who is the artist if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 6, 2009)

waaaaay cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Apr 6, 2009)

hehe - love the zombie .... 
I remember sitting on the steps of the Melbourne GPO about 15 years ago watching Lucky Rich busking - always wondered what had become of him ... worlds most tattooed man eh?


----------



## steelvan (Apr 13, 2009)

heres pictures of 2 out of 3 of mine


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 22, 2009)

another friend of mines tatts, karen- tattooed by red in newy..


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 22, 2009)

got some more work done on my back a few days ago, these pics are from when its only a few hours old.


----------



## gozz (Apr 22, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> got some more work done on my back a few days ago, these pics are from when its only a few hours old.


 I hope Don hit the bone lol nice but could of got more done


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 22, 2009)

gozz said:


> I hope Don hit the bone lol nice but could of got more done


missed the bone and hit the kidneys 

yeah wish he could have got a good hit out but we had a limited amount of time to do it so will be in there again to get another flogging


----------



## Bax155 (Apr 23, 2009)

Lookin good Sturdy!!


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 23, 2009)

i LOVE the alien embryo. hes freaking awesome!!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 23, 2009)

don johnson, is he the artist sturdy, he stays at my cosiuns house when hes in newy erin & brad bako.. there all part of southern cross tattoo club.. great artist don..


----------



## woosang (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are my two (three) arm tattoos.. the rest are on my lower back. Would have to ask my husband to photograph.




right arm




the dragon was freehanded by the tattooist over my old armband.


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 24, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> don johnson, is he the artist sturdy, he stays at my cosiuns house when hes in newy erin & brad bako.. there all part of southern cross tattoo club.. great artist don..


yeah i know brad barko, dons a friend of the family, and we're all SCTC


----------



## Birdey (Apr 24, 2009)

My first tatt, got it yesterday on left arm.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 24, 2009)

Old pic. Done in a blokes kitchen!


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 24, 2009)

Niiice, GSXR!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 24, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Niiice, GSXR!


 
Thanks!

I'll try and find some pics of the middle dragon and there is a third deagon similar to the pictured one on the onside of my arm.


----------



## Bax155 (Apr 24, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> i LOVE the alien embryo. hes freaking awesome!!!


 Cheers gotta get him darkened up a bit we were tryin out new greywash which was to washed out!!


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jan 31, 2010)

New one in Bali in April


----------



## Blondie84 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cant believe it took me this long to find this thread... tattoos and piercings, just another of my addictions (as i see snakes to be as soon as i get my first, i am already addicted lol) 

I will figure out how to upload pics and will add mine.... They are no where near as full on and hard core as a lot i have seen, but just remember, I am a primary school teacher!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 31, 2010)

When I'm older (and can beg well enough), I want one of a Madagascan Day Gecko on my lower back.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 31, 2010)

This is one of mine the jub jub


----------



## it_slithers (Jan 31, 2010)

lol @ gibblore, gotta love the simpsons aye! Nice ink


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 31, 2010)

A belly tatt


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 31, 2010)

Heres my new tat got in may of last yr and to answer anyones questions of it hurting...No it didnt but he had to go deeper around the ankle bone as thats where the skin peels off... I will be gettin another soon.


----------



## AaronR (Jan 31, 2010)

people have some awsome ink I have afew but need a snake one any designers out here even any Vic tattooists?????????


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 31, 2010)

one of my missus many.....dont have any pics of mine on the computer


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 1, 2010)

3 of my 4 tatts... and my newest piercing... a dermal in my chest!!






















The quality isnt great as they came from my phone!!


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry... didnt mean them to be so big.... not sure of this whole photobucket thing!!


----------



## missllama (Feb 1, 2010)

this is my newest tat that i got done yesterday, im getting my back and leg piece started next wk


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*More Tatts*

The wolf was a tattoo I liked however the rose with the dragon was a symbolic tatt in memory to a an awesome aunty (sorry people forgot to rotate the rose clockwise first)


----------



## Adictv (Feb 2, 2010)

just a few


----------



## Adictv (Feb 2, 2010)

The koi, both skulls the name i did myself on some very boring nights i have a few more but i dont think i should put them up lol


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 2, 2010)

adictv said:


> the koi, both skulls the name i did myself on some very boring nights i have a few more but i dont think i should put them up lol



put them up!!!


----------



## Adictv (Feb 2, 2010)

hahaha no no i think i wont


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 2, 2010)

Adictv said:


> hahaha no no i think i wont




LOL Chicken!! :evil:


----------



## Adictv (Feb 2, 2010)

lol. there are kids on this site hahaha


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gee been offline for 6 months come back and my threads still rockin!! People must be getting bored of reading the same garbage everyday i.e what should i call my snake? what size feed should my snake be eating? look at my out of focus pics of my snake!!, so now people have to travel back in time to find a decent thread


----------



## PSimmo (May 30, 2010)

Heres a couple of works in progress..

Left arm






Back


----------



## cactus2u (May 30, 2010)

Work in progress 15hrs so far done in 4 sittings


----------



## liney (May 30, 2010)

here's a few pics of my left and right arm sleeves, both arms have my kids names on and if there's another one on the way I running out of room for his/her name- chest is covered and 2/3rds of back too lol.


----------



## danandgaye (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148460
View attachment 148459
View attachment 148458
View attachment 148457
View attachment 148456


----------



## danandgaye (May 31, 2010)




----------



## bundysnake (May 31, 2010)

I have posted a few of these in another thread but i thought i should post them here too.
1st is the artwork for my father & son tattoo, 2nd is a half tribal sleeve, 3rd is the start of my bio organic (4 hrs so far & booked in for 4 hours every month till its done, see the 2 black blobs with the red inside? they are a coverup of a very bad tattoo), 4th is the actual father & son tattoo. Have another tribal on my Bio arm but i can't find a picture.


----------



## lace90 (May 31, 2010)

haha nice tatts guys! 
umm this is my first and only (so far) tattoo - this one is because i am very passionate about insects, and think that the scarab is a beautiful and diverse insect - and also very beautiful! sorry i dont have any recent photos of it, this was just after i got it lol
the next one i plan on getting is a snake entwined in a rose vine going down my right ribcage to my hips  excited for it!
View attachment 148479


----------

